# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Feochromocytoom - Artikels

## Agnes574

Feochromocytoom

Een feochromocytoom is een zeldzame tumor van de chromafiene cellen in het bijniermerg (90%) of chromafiene cellen elders in het lichaam (10%). Indien de tumor gesitueerd is in het bijniermerg, is dat in 95% enkel unilateraal, in 5% echter bilateraal. Het is een van de twee hoofdvormen van Paragangliomen.


Syndromen
Een feochromocytoom is vaak geassocieerd met een medullair carcinoom van de schildklier of met hyperparathyroïdie (een verhoogd bijschildklierhormoon in het bloed). Deze combinatie is erfelijk, en wordt het multiple endocriene neoplasie (MEN, type 2a) genoemd. Ook kan het voorkomen als onderdeel van het von Hippel-Lindau syndroom (VHL); dit syndroom bestaat verder uit nierkanker en tumoren elders. Ook het VHL-syndroom is erfelijk.


Fysiologie
Door occasionele afgifte van grote hoeveelheden catecholamines (adrenaline) door de tumor ontstaan er aanvallen van hoge bloeddruk met hoofdpijn, bleekheid, palpitaties (hartkloppingen) en zweten. Al deze symptomen worden veroorzaakt door de adrenaline-afgifte aan het bloed.


Diagnostiek
Men zal pas zoeken naar bevestiging van de diagnose naar aanleiding van een klinisch vermoeden. Bijvoorbeeld bij aanvalsgewijze hoge bloeddruk of in geval bij jonge patiënten met hoge bloeddruk. Men kan de verhoogde catecholamine-waarden in bloed of urine (24-uurs collectie) enkel meten tijdens een aanval. Daarom meet men de afbraakproducten van deze catecholamines in het bloed, normetanefrine en metanefrine. Deze meetmethode heeft een hogere sensitiviteit en specificiteit dan het meten van de catecholamines zelf. Belangrijk is dat het bloed wordt afgenomen, wanneer de patiënt ligt.

Een CT-scan alsmede een MRI-scan van de bijnieren kan tumoren in beeld brengen. Soms zijn de tumoren te klein om op de scan te zien.

(bron: wikipedia)

----------


## Agnes574

Feochromocytoom 
-gezwel van (meestal) het bijniermerg. Het gezwel is in 90% van de gevallen goedaardig.


Symptomen
De feochromocytoomcellen maken vaak adrenalineachtige stoffen die de bloeddruk verhogen. Deze bloeddrukverhoging kan voortdurend aanwezig zijn of in aanvallen komen. Zo'n aanval bestaat uit hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn, bleekheid, zweten en misselijkheid en diarree. Buiten de aanvallen zijn er geen klachten.


Behandeling
Allereerst wordt met geneesmiddelen de bloeddruk weer naar een normale waarde teruggebracht. Daarna wordt het gezwel operatief verwijderd.

(bron:kiesBeter.nl)

----------

